# Back yard range



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Wanting to set up a little home range. I always sight my first pin at 20 yards but I can only get out to 19 yards with the space I have available. How far off will I be? Shooting at 325fps, 100 grain broadhead and a 30 inch 340 grain arrow.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

My somewhat educated guess is you will be at most 1/2" high.
Most people I've shot with that don't have a slider will aim at the bottom of a 1" dot for 19 yards with their 20 yard pin.

Of course if you have a chrono to get your arrow speed and plug all the info into an archery program it may come out a bit different.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing to be aware of is that if you are within town limits it is usually illegal to shoot a bow in your backyard in most if not all communities.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I live in South Jordan, I called the police department before I started shooting in my backyard, they said it’s perfectly legal. They made a point to make me aware that I’m liable for any flyaway arrows but luckily I’ve never had a flyaway problem.

That being said, I have a ten foot high brick wall behind my house, I just shoot towards that.

Make sure you have something set in place to stop an arrow back behind your target. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Get a horse "stall mat" at Cal-Ranch and hang that as a backstop. Costs about $30 and stops arrows good! Hang it so it has a gap between it and whatever is behind it so it can move a little to absorb energy. Be forewarned they are HEAVY! 3/4" thick rubber.


-DallanC


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Legal in Bluffdale too.
I am proud of these cities that allow this and do not cave in to people afraid of bows and arrows.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I dont think you will be far off at all. I shoot a 358 grain arrow at 322 FPS, and at 18-22 yards I am dang near the exact same spot. So with my similar setup, I wouldnt even think that you would notice a difference, especially with user error.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you guys for the advice. Would love to be able to shoot a few arrows every night.


----------

